# INFJ 5w4. Run. Just run.



## Smooth (Nov 12, 2012)

*INFJ 5w4. Run. Just run. Oh..I'm a girl too!*

Hi. I'm (restricted), the redhead.

I'm lazy today so I'm using my old online dating profile introduction. I hope you like me. 

*attention deviant version*
Mom, writer, chemical engineer, painter, musician, INFJ, 5W4, Leo with Moon in Scorpio AND I can also still do a handstand. Oh, and I DO like bubblegum flavored toothpaste. But never after O.J. 

*For everyone else:*
Im a little different……..come on, thats what they all say, am I right? No, I mean, genetically speaking, I'm all recessive. If I had to describe myself in one word, it would be playdough. Dont ask me why, I just used to love the way it tasted as a kid. Draw your own conclusions. 

Im intuitive. Which doesnt mean my life is a charm. It means Im drawn to the people in life meant to teach me something. Ive learned so much about the interior of police stations already. But seriously, each person represents a profound connection. And I highly esteem each one. Even the seemingly negative. All shape me. Where each experience will lead me is beyond me and hopefully not the county jail (what is it with this girl and the cops). I look back on it all and smile. Especially remembering that guy. Oh yeah, him. I digress. Im looking for fates next big roll of the dice, the next wave, restraining order....whatever. 

Oh, Im also insidious. I will get under your skin and no matter what you do, you will not be able to extract me - while I do nothing. It will make you crazy. Just try not to run screaming. Run. Or scream. But not both. The neighbors. Sound like fun? Let's go!

Ok. I'm done now. 
Besos!

PS No. I gave up on online dating. I'm not a masochist.


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings Smooth and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html


To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html


If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Also don't forget to watch my music video...








Again, welcome to our forum Smooth. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S. Meet my family

My Wife - http://personalitycafe.com/members/mrs-cafebot.html
My Daughter - http://personalitycafe.com/members/jenny.html
My Dog - http://personalitycafe.com/members/dog.html


----------



## July31 (Sep 13, 2013)

Thank you very much, Smooth. 
I like your ENTP-introduction, it's briefly to the point. 
I like your humor too.
I'm Leo with moon in Capricorn and can stand on two feet.


----------



## Planisphere (Apr 24, 2012)

This thread and everyone in it (the two of you) are


----------



## Smooth (Nov 12, 2012)

So is your witty Internet meme! Wow! I like you.


----------



## The Wanderering ______ (Jul 17, 2012)

fool! I run from nothing!!!! Nothiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinng!!!! I'm the beast from the not so far east! The hurricane that devestated all of new jersey! And the undisputed stand in for god!


----------



## Smooth (Nov 12, 2012)

Mommy?


----------



## Unforeseen Challenges (Nov 12, 2012)

BIENvenue.


----------



## ruskiix (Sep 28, 2013)

Redheaded INFJ is the best thing ever. Well, second best. If you were an INTJ..


----------



## Miralci (Aug 26, 2013)

Haha, you seem funny  I'm an INFJ 5w4 too!  But I never had any problems with cops, which I am very happy about  What did you do to get into all those police stations? 

Anyway: welcome!


----------



## Xenograft (Jul 1, 2013)

Oh hi there.


----------



## OldManRivers (Mar 22, 2012)

I am INFJ and a tossup for 4w5 or 5w4, glad i picked 4w5 for i could never be all that - not at my age.
Welcom to the forum O Frightful One.
(You wouldn't hit a senior citizen, would you?)


----------



## Female INFJ (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi! My best friend is INFJ scorpio with moon in leo. I occasionally have friendship troubles, I hope maybe I can ask a few things if I need to? Nice to meet you. You must be stunning IRL, lucky girl.


----------



## Meekers (May 30, 2013)

The Wanderering ______ said:


> fool! I run from nothing!!!! Nothiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinng!!!! I'm the beast from the not so far east! The hurricane that devestated all of new jersey! And the undisputed stand in for god!


I'M FROM NEW JERSEY YOU BUTT

But just a couple trees fell in my town that weren't near me, so it's cool. I did get a week off from school, but you ruined my Halloween. My second cancelled Halloween in a row. Thanks.

@Smooth Welcome to PerC! I'm a Leo with a moon in Taurus and a possible INFJ :kitteh:


----------



## Ploppz (Sep 29, 2013)

I shamefully ask what 5w4 means.


----------



## Meekers (May 30, 2013)

Ploppz said:


> I shamefully ask what 5w4 means.


It's her Enneagram.


----------



## Smooth (Nov 12, 2012)

Female INFJ (sorry, its not allowing tag) Sure!!! Scorpio with moon in leo? My sun sign never made sense, until I did my birth chart. Just as accurate as INFJ 5w4 really. Thank you, youre very sweet! In real life, I'm a bit hidden. If I wasn't, Id get alotta gaping mouths on account of my weirdness. And I hate attention. I'm like Clark Kent. But I cant fly. And I'm not inhumanly strong. And Kryptonite doesn't bother me. Never mind. Bad Comparison. I'll stop now. Ummm, my point. my point.....Yes, I'll be around if you have questions!

Ploppz - Do not be ashamed! Yep, enneagram. I'm an ICONOCLAST (pretentious, yes?) and basically have a head full of conflicting and contradictory urges. Gawd, I wish I could make that into an iconoclast. I just get confusion instead.


----------



## yet another intj (Feb 10, 2013)

Welcome aboard! :wink:


----------



## FlightsOfFancy (Dec 30, 2012)

Another INFJ 5. Hi! I thought I was an NT for a long time because of the 5. Did you as well?


----------



## Halcyon (Jun 21, 2013)

BarbikyuChikin said:


> I'M FROM NEW JERSEY YOU BUTT


:laughing: <3 Barbi


Oh and hi @Smooth!


----------

